
Airbnb and Miami Beach Are at War. Travelers Are Caught in the Crossfire - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/09/travel/airbnb-miami-beach-war.html
======
DATACOMMANDER
What I find most disturbing about stories like this is that these companies
appear to believe that they have the right to challenge local laws in court.
We need to extend sovereign immunity to local governments, at least to the
extent that suits brought by non-local corporations can be summarily
dismissesd.

------
idDriven
A lot of new high-density housing in desirable areas would go a long way to
alleviating many of these issues, which at their heart seem scarcity-based.

